# Joined Yesterday - Seasurfer



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Everyone,
Looks like a cool forum. Had my TT nearly 3 years now and love it as much as I did the day I brought it home. Dont seem to see many in my area - South Lakes, Cumbria. Will look out for any meets or events in the North West and hopefully get along to one or two of them. Can a Z4 come along too? or are they usually just for TT's 
Seasurfer


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, keep an eye on the events section. Always plenty going on. 8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

hi and welcome to the forum we have Bmw, merc's turning up at events guys who used to have TT and change but keep in contact just to be sociable  and are always welcome to attend


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome, you can bring what ever car you like, just expect a ribbing for having a Z4 

We try to arrange at least a meet a month in the North West, have a look in the events section, for some details.

Paul


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi, thanks for the info. Will have to find out how to put a pic on here and location! 
Seasurfer


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

seasurfer said:


> Hi, thanks for the info. Will have to find out how to put a pic on here and location!
> Seasurfer


Go to user control panel --> profile then edit signature/ edit avatar etc


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------

